
TakeItBack - TakeItback
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wedoit.takeitback&hl=en
======
TakeItback
Would you like to limit your kids time on smart devices? Then this app is for
you.

TakeItBack is for parents who would like to limit their kids time on smart
devices and use saved time towards other child's development activities. If
you like this app, please refer it friends & family. We would love to hear
your feedback.

